# 3 Wire Dryer Outlet GFCI



## butterblum (Feb 12, 2016)

*3 Prong Dryer Outlet GFCI*

I'm looking to install a two pole GFCI breaker for a circuit powering a dryer (3 prongs) or a 240V electric brewery when the dryer is unplugged. 
The grounding bus in the main panel is one and the same with the neutral bus; is it possible to protect this circuit?
If the brewery doesn't need any 120V circuits, can the 3 prongs be configured as hot, hot, ground?
The ground would remain connected to the bus in the main panel, the hots would run to the GFCI breaker, and the breaker pigtail would be routed to the neutral/ground bus.
Does this work?


----------



## diveholik (Oct 14, 2017)

I'm looking to install a two pole GFCI breaker for a circuit powering a dryer (3 prongs) or a 240V electric brewery when the dryer is unplugged. 
The grounding bus in the main panel is one and the same with the neutral bus; is it possible to protect this circuit?
If the brewery doesn't need any 120V circuits, can the 3 prongs be configured as hot, hot, ground?
The ground would remain connected to the bus in the main panel, the hots would run to the GFCI breaker, and the breaker pigtail would be routed to the neutral/ground bus.
Does this work?

It is H-H-G 240v circuit . No neutral. Is it a gas dryer?


----------



## diveholik (Oct 14, 2017)

It will work if you find a 30A GFCI breaker but they pretty expensive.


----------



## butterblum (Feb 12, 2016)

It is not a gas dryer.

Aren't the breakers fairly cheap?
.homedepot.com/p/Siemens-30-Amp-Double-Pole-Type-QPF2-GFCI-Circuit-Breaker-US2-QF230AP/206965318

Will this render the dryer inoperable if it uses the 3rd conductor as a neutral and ground? The dryer has it's metal case and what looks like a neutral wire connected to the power cord's third conductor.


----------



## diveholik (Oct 14, 2017)

If it is indeed a existing dryer circuit as you said “ for a circuit powering a dryer (3 prongs)” you have your neutral-no grnd


----------



## butterblum (Feb 12, 2016)

diveholik said:


> If it is indeed a existing dryer circuit as you said “ for a circuit powering a dryer (3 prongs)” you have your neutral-no grnd


If the existing circuit has no ground (or if they are wired together), and if the ground and neutral are bonded together in the main panel, am I able to create a four wire circuit, with the GFCI neutral pigtail and the new dedicated ground wire going to the same bus bar (the bonded bus bar in the main panel)?


----------



## NewElect85 (Dec 24, 2017)

How would this be different than a spa?
Protecting the receptacle with a two pole breaker.


----------



## Arrow3030 (Mar 12, 2014)

Three wire dryer and range circuits can still be used but not *modified. It's a nema 10-30 receptacle H-H-N

* I guess you could change it to a 6-30, H-H-G but then you couldn't use the dryer.

You need a new circuit


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

butterblum said:


> I'm looking to install a two pole GFCI breaker for a circuit powering a dryer (3 prongs) or a 240V electric brewery when the dryer is unplugged.
> The grounding bus in the main panel is one and the same with the neutral bus; is it possible to protect this circuit?
> If the brewery doesn't need any 120V circuits, can the 3 prongs be configured as hot, hot, ground?
> The ground would remain connected to the bus in the main panel, the hots would run to the GFCI breaker, and the breaker pigtail would be routed to the neutral/ground bus.
> Does this work?


Two quik things. 
first you are not a professorial electrician so you are breaking the rules of this forum. 
second you should not be doing this work if you don't understand the basic workings of a GFCI or 3 wire dryer circuit. 
OK 3 things, just go hire an electrician to add a new circuit for the brewery. Do you not care about your family.


----------



## butterblum (Feb 12, 2016)

NewElect85 said:


> How would this be different than a spa?
> Protecting the receptacle with a two pole breaker.


How would you wire the spa with only three wires coming from the panel?


----------



## jw0445 (Oct 9, 2009)

Ibtl


----------



## butterblum (Feb 12, 2016)

Arrow3030 said:


> Three wire dryer and range circuits can still be used but not *modified. It's a nema 10-30 receptacle H-H-N
> 
> * I guess you could change it to a 6-30, H-H-G but then you couldn't use the dryer.
> 
> You need a new circuit


Thanks. That's the answer I was looking for.


----------



## butterblum (Feb 12, 2016)

sbrn33 said:


> second you should not be doing this work if you don't understand the basic workings of a GFCI or 3 wire dryer circuit.
> OK 3 things, just go hire an electrician to add a new circuit for the brewery. Do you not care about your family.


Am I asking for an explanation, or clarification?
What family? I'm glad you have time to make judgements from a keyboard, but completely avoid anything in the OP.
Thanks for your opinion.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

butterblum said:


> Am I asking for an explanation, or clarification?
> What family? I'm glad you have time to make judgements from a keyboard, but completely avoid anything in the OP.
> Thanks for your opinion.


Electrician Talk - Professional Electrical Contractors Forum

Well at least it used to be.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

Is butterbum still here :vs_whistle:

IBTL :biggrin:


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

butterblum said:


> It is not a gas dryer.
> 
> Aren't the breakers fairly cheap?
> .homedepot.com/p/Siemens-30-Amp-Double-Pole-Type-QPF2-GFCI-Circuit-Breaker-US2-QF230AP/206965318
> ...


The neutral is used for the escapement motor.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

sbrn33 said:


> Electrician Talk - Professional Electrical Contractors Forum
> 
> Well at least it used to be.


Don't worry, I'm still here.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

sbrn33 said:


> butterblum said:
> 
> 
> > Am I asking for an explanation, or clarification?
> ...


Dennis is writing awesome new code proposals. He'll deal with the dIYer when he gets back.


----------



## samgregger (Jan 23, 2013)

butterblum said:


> How would you wire the spa with only three wires coming from the panel?


With a GFI breaker


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

butterblum said:


> How would you wire the spa with only three wires coming from the panel?


With conductors.


----------

